# Long time Lurker



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey, finally decided to register. Have hunted morels for many years but not too successfully. Got into sacks and sacks full a few years ago and again last year towards the end of the season. I have blocked out some vacation time this year to hit it hard around the St. Louis area. Hope it warms up and we have a GREAT YEAR!

My biggest road block is identifying my trees. Once I get in the woods they all start looking alike. Might be interested in a few of the forum hunts at Busch Wildlife or elsewhere. I live in Lincoln County, MO.


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Learn the MADHORSE method to help ID your trees. Helped me a ton!


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. How do I find more info on the MADHORSE method?


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is a good site:

http://treedoctor.anr.msu.edu/ash/ashtree_id.html

It's pretty easy to understand once you get the gist of it. Study this method along with the differences in bark and you should be ok.


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Poplar and Ash are easy to confuse based on bark. To tell them apart fairly easy, use the madhorse method.


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

MBD, thanks for that link! I had never heard of the MADHorse method, but now that I know to look for opposite branches, I'll be able to tell young ash trees from young red oaks and white oaks now! I can tell by the leaves, but morel season begins before they are leafed out usually! Thanks again!


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

No problem. I had the same issues telling young trees apart. When trees are young their bark isn't as exaggerated and deeply grooved as mature trees so its hard to tell some of them apart. This helped me ID a few different species from each other. Mainly Poplar vs Ash, and maples vs other trees. We have a high population of a Box Elder (Acer Negundo) around here and I was confusing them for Elm, Ash, and Poplar. With madhorse I was able to rule out Elm and Poplar since they are alternate branching, so all I had to do was decide if it was Ash or not.


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Darryl if every want to morel hunt this season let me know.I live close to the state park in Troy,MO and always enjoy company in the woods.


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Shroomkiller, that sounds good. I am taking some vacation to hunt this year so should be available to go just about any time. I have spent quite a bit of time hunting the park but it is usually pretty hit and miss for me there. I know a lot of folks do really well there so I could use an education in identifying good stands of trees.

Give me a shout here initially and we can meet at the park. I have lived in Winfield for all of my 50 years except for a 10 year stint in the Navy. Thanks for the offer.

I remember as a teenager, I was working at the park building trails and I wandered off for a restroom break and discovered an absolute motherlode of morels. Stupid me mentioned it to the crew and we stopped work and picked two grocery sacks full. The foreman took off with the shrooms to the big boss and I never got a single mushroom to keep. I guess thats why you keep your mouth shut when yo have some good honeyholes, LOL!


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoping for warmer days and nights in the coming weeks to start the season.Once we have a couple weeks of warmer days and nights I will be ready to hot it hard.I am expecting a epic haul this year with all the ground moisture from the crazy winter this year.Let me know when is best for you Darryl after weather warms up for it.


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

I have 3 weeks of vacation blocked out (guaranteed) from April 15 to the first week of May. I can use some, all or none of it on a day-by-day basis depending on how the hunting is. Most of the guys fight over the Holidays, I blocked out Mushroom season, LOL. Maybe there's something wrong with me?????


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Went out on a hike to prospect new areas in the state park with a couple friends yesterday.Lots of burn sites and downed trees and ground is very moist still.Hoping for a GREAT season of hunting here soon.I am thinking April 14th or 15th for start of season here.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

MDB, Easy to confuse the elder and the elm since they are closely related trees that tend to grow in the same habitat. You guys are right about knowing the trees, it really helps. Never hunted Poplar not many in my neck of the woods. Darryl you are a brilliant man in my opinion, I hope you pick every day.


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

kb, thanks for the comments, hope we all bring in sacks full this year.

shroomkiller, I would scout in advance but not good at identifying productive areas until I see tons of Morels on the ground. Lots of areas look shroomy to me but don't pan out.


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Darryl about time in next week or so for Lincoln county.I am thinking anytime after Easter Sunday we could do some good here.Let me know thoughts or day and time that would be good for you to go.Happy hunting!


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

I will prob work up until Easter weekend as I think the season will not be going strong before then. I will be on vacation so can go anytime barring any other scheduled hunts, let me know when it gets closer and we'll pencil something in.


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Call me 636-295-5747 and figure out a plan. I will be ready anyday after Easter as well except scheduled hunts with friends in our spots.


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay, sounds great!
It's funny when you call some guy from a forum and his wife answers......and you have to ask "May I speak with Shroomkiller" for example. Ha Ha!

My number is 314-249-6844 (cell)


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

No worries of any wife or girlfriend answering my phone,I am a single dad. lol


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Warning: Don't be stupid (like I was) and post your phone number!

I got a 3:48am call on Sunday morning from a girl in Kentucky asking me how the mushroom hunting was. 

Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## darryl (Mar 9, 2014)

Oops! I have been working weekends so this is my weekend. The call was 3:48am on a Wednesday morning which is even worse.


----------



## shroomkiller (Mar 13, 2014)

Well I got your # hope you got mine and hear from you after Easter weekend to plan a hunt.Have some common sense for shit sake ppl.Call me that late I will be PISSED! Happy hunting!


----------

